# New Outback Home



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Brought the new Outback home from the dealer today. The OB is all tucked into the new RV garage. I am anxious to do lots of mods and upgrades.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Very nice OB and what a sweet setup you have there! I'd be doing tons of mods in the winter if my OB fit in the garage!

Welcome to the club! Great group of folks here!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow...Salem is only 45 min from Beaverton...can I park my Outback in there too?

Awesome setup!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations!
Nice garage, looks like you could fit a couple of Outbacks in there for sure









Happy Camping!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

congrats and have fun! (ps) don't tear achilles tendon and spend many many weeks unable to drive or go anywhere







)


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

WOW !!







that's a nice garage Mod









Nice OB and setup









Ed


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh boy, how do I hide this posting, don't show Paul that garage, we already have a 2 + 1 garage now and the square footage is bigger then my house.







Paul will just want to build one for the camper now. But I am envious, I have to store ours, UNTIL PAUL sees this NEWBIE's set up - I will have another garage by next summer. Ugh!

Anyways,







WELCOME to the Gang







Looking at your post again, yep, another garage will be coming.


----------



## arbee (Feb 3, 2005)

FlashG, awesome garage and setup for the Outback. What are the dimensions of your garage and garage door? How high is the ceiling? Got any pictures of the whole structure?

Here is my Outback home: 
http://rbgarage.googlepages.com/


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Those garages are bigger than the million dollar condos in our area!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

SWEET.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

arbee said:


> FlashG, awesome garage and setup for the Outback. What are the dimensions of your garage and garage door? How high is the ceiling? Got any pictures of the whole structure?
> 
> Here is my Outback home:
> http://rbgarage.googlepages.com/


That is awesome, you are truly blessed


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks like the picture is straight out of Honey I Shrunk the Outback.

Nice Garage...


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Yes, there is room for another Outback. Problem is they tend to "Breed" in captivity.









The door is 20 feet wide and 13 feet tall, and I still need a spotter! The door is almost too heavy to lift by hand - even with 4 big springs. The door weighs 800 pounds so, - I added a commercial opener and works sweet.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Man, now I need one of those Outback garages. Nice!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

I wish my truck would fit in my garage. Nice setup. Welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

FlashG said:


> Yes, there is room for another Outback. Problem is they tend to "Breed" in captivity.


I'll consider that an invite....


----------

